# Haynie Boats for sale



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

So, what's the deal with all the Haynie boats being for sale? I've seen a lot over the past year and I thought they were "the best" out there? Any thoughts as to why? Just wondering and nothing more so you haynie people don't get the panties in a wad.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

maybe because some of the people have lost their jobs and had to make cuts or their wages have been cut, or may be getting a new boat. And they are not the best boat out there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I understand about some losing their jobs, etc. I just have noticed some 2010's and 2011's for sale, more than I would expect. I never said they were the best boats. The best boat IMO is one that does everything the owner wants and for the right price, which in my case is paid off. Anyway, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have any numbers to back it up but I'm sure a bunch of the ones that are for sale are repeat customers. A lot are pro staff boats, quite a few of them have decided to sale them a little earlier in the year this year it seems to try and move them while their is still the "summer" demand. It also insures their new ones will be ready before the tournament season begins again next year. With the back up at Haynie around 12 to 14 weeks it's also a pretty good selling point of not having to wait in line for a new one. I know several folks that sold the models they were in to move into the new 23 Cat as well. I fish tournaments with 2 partners and they have both sold their 2011's in the last month, one was a LS and it was on the market for 2 days and the other was 24' Cat that lasted about 2 weeks. They are both going with the 23 Cat for their next boats. Thinking I'm going to keep my 11' HO though the fall as I missed out on my favorite time to fish last year waiting on it. 

Mike


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I noticed it too but I doubt it is anything more than coincidence. I have not counted but it seems like there have been a dozen or so Haynies in the last couple of months. I have been watching for a boat for a while and never saw what I was looking for (Haynie is just fine - just not for me). I finally gave up and bought new.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I would tend to agree with this.

If you keep an eye on the classifieds there are usually quite a few 40-50k rigs for sale almost new, usually with really low hours. Not hard to catch the "new boat bug" and end up with 50k worth of fiberglass in the driveway, then realizing you only really fish about once a month. I would guess most people finance thier boats as well, and if you arent using it no reason to keep it.

I believe most of the Haynie, SCB, Majeks you see that are <2 yrs old for sale are Tournament boats, and the guys are having something new built even while they are selling so they can get in front of the wait and be ready and accustomed by the start of next yrs tourney season.

If thats not it i cant explain it because it seems all the higher end Texas boats would last you about as long as you wanted to as long as you dont abuse them.



Im Headed South said:


> I don't have any numbers to back it up but I'm sure a bunch of the ones that are for sale are repeat customers. A lot are pro staff boats, quite a few of them have decided to sale them a little earlier in the year this year it seems to try and move them while their is still the "summer" demand. It also insures their new ones will be ready before the tournament season begins again next year. With the back up at Haynie around 12 to 14 weeks it's also a pretty good selling point of not having to wait in line for a new one. I know several folks that sold the models they were in to move into the new 23 Cat as well. I fish tournaments with 2 partners and they have both sold their 2011's in the last month, one was a LS and it was on the market for 2 days and the other was 24' Cat that lasted about 2 weeks. They are both going with the 23 Cat for their next boats. Thinking I'm going to keep my 11' HO though the fall as I missed out on my favorite time to fish last year waiting on it.
> 
> Mike


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Resale*

Because we are a Haynie dealer here at LMC this is something we see or at least talk about practically every day.
I'd have to agree that when you see 2010 and 2011's for sale it's usually tournament/guide boats. As has been said above some are just repeat customers that want a bigger/newer model like the 23 Cat.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Probably because they realized that the boat they're towing cost more than the truck they're towing it with?


----------



## YOUNGGUN747 (Mar 3, 2010)

I sold ours last month but it was to get another Haynie.
Went from a 23ls with 300 xs to a 24 cat with a 300 verado and Tower.
Just to try something different for a while.
They are not hard to sell do to the fact that they are awesome boats and Chris's Marine has the best customer relationships and service that I have ever been involved with. Plus Haynie boats are probably the most I see at the ramps and out fishing.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was just wondering and actually never thought of the tournment people buying one every 1-2 years.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

YOUNGGUN747 said:


> I sold ours last month but it was to get another Haynie.
> Went from a 23ls with 300 xs to a 24 cat with a 300 verado and Tower.
> Just to try something different for a while.
> They are not hard to sell do to the fact that they are awesome boats and Chris's Marine has the best customer relationships and service that I have ever been involved with. Plus Haynie boats are probably the most I see at the ramps and out fishing.


Definately post some pics of that rig.
And I'd love to hear what you think of that 300 verado.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder why there are so many black Hanyies lately. Black hull, black consoles, black/gray seats... not sure what's up with that. I just mention it because I would not be at all surprised to learn that some are for sale because the black boat wasn't all that appealing after a while, and the next one will be a different color as well as a different model. 

BTW, I think they are awesome boats if that is the style of boat a person wants, so this isn't any sort of Haynie knock, either.


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

fattyflattie said:


> I would tend to agree with this.
> 
> If you keep an eye on the classifieds there are usually quite a few 40-50k rigs for sale almost new, usually with really low hours. Not hard to catch the "new boat bug" and end up with 50k worth of fiberglass in the driveway, then realizing you only really fish about once a month. I would guess most people finance thier boats as well, and if you arent using it no reason to keep it.
> 
> ...


Explain your last statement please.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Alot of them are guide boats that they buy at a lower cost and then they sell them in a year to make a profit and get a newer boat. Guides cost for a haynie is way cheaper than what regular people get them for. If I told yall what my bud paid for his 24 a lot of yall would prob have a fit. Way Way less than any of the used ones you see.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

evis102 said:


> Explain your last statement please.


All of the "custom" (Tran, SCB, Majek, Haynie, Shoalwater) high end Texas manufactured boats will last forever if you keep up with them. Take care of your boat, it will last.

They all seem to be well built fishing machines.

I was just stating i dont think people are getting rid of them after one or two years because they are junk, but that they are getting either the next "new" thing, or they are getting what they already had just newer, cleaner, less maintanence version.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

chaco said:


> I wonder why there are so many black Hanyies lately. Black hull, black consoles, black/gray seats... not sure what's up with that. I just mention it because I would not be at all surprised to learn that some are for sale because the black boat wasn't all that appealing after a while, and the next one will be a different color as well as a different model.
> 
> BTW, I think they are awesome boats if that is the style of boat a person wants, so this isn't any sort of Haynie knock, either.


Why is black not appealing? I think black looks good if you keep it waxed. Gray decks and seats also seem to stay cleaner longer or its just the fact that stains dont show up as well as does with white.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Because black fades, if you scratch it you will see it, and its hot. A black top half of a hull would be ok, but nothing on the top side. Black seats would just be murder.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Gray deck keeps the reflection down alot. I havent had nearly as many water spots with the black as i was told, not bad to keep clean, does show scuffs easier though.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Everyone has the right idea when it comes to the boats

Most haynies for sell now are guide boats or tournament boats and yep, guys like to get new boats every year or every other year.

My boat is 6 months old right now, and I wont be selling it this year but I will put it on the market next september and I will order my new haynie then.

I do know of one newer haynie cat thats up for sale now and for some reason, he is getting into offshore fishing ( oh how addiction changes lol). So there are many reasons

Capt Thomas


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Because black fades, if you scratch it you will see it, and its hot. A black top half of a hull would be ok, but nothing on the top side. Black seats would just be murder.


That's all I meant. Dark colors are very appealing, above the waterline. But white bottoms do show fewer scratches and white is easier to repair.

And to those black consoles: Is the plan to be able to use it for a warming oven while out in the bay? It's just not to my taste, as I want whatever I have in the console - batteries, lunch bucket, small ice chest, instruments, spare lures, cell phone, whatever - to be cooler, rather than hotter.

I didn't intend to make any comments about gray decks which are common in these non-liner type boats, I believe. But I'll say again, those Haynies are a fine looking design for shallow water machines.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I LOVE the look of the black boats (although they tend to shout out every little imperfection in your molds) but it is very true that the darker gelcoats fade over time. And I also always recommend going with the top stripe only b/c of the fact that every little oyster scratch is going to shine through if you paint the whole hull.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*It looks like every Gulf Coast Boat that we been building in the last 2 year have been either Black or Dark Blue sides. They are sharp looking but you have to keep up with them.*


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought one of the 2010 Cat 24 this year that was 10k less than a new one and it was just getting broke in ... I LOVE IT ... The guys at Chris's marine are great and they treat me as if i bought it new ... The boat has made the trip to Midland tx three times this summer for some fresh water fishing fun ... This boat will take a beating on the water and on the trailor ... if this desert dweller cant tear it up I dont think anyone can


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Why would folks buy a new boat every year? they just want to loose money? or they just have too much and this is a way to get rid of it?...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Another reason for some people trading in their barely used boats is that Chris keeps coming out with new and exciting models. People moving from the HO's to the new cats and maybe some cat owners moving back to HO's. While I was working there we had a few people switching models. In the past if you wanted a good riding boat you had to go with a vhull of some type and you really had to give up the ride to have shallow water capabilities. With today's cats though you don't have to get your teeth rattled out to be able to fish and get on plane in shallow water. Of course job changes and losses play a part as well as guide and tournament boats that get replaced yearly.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I see 5 Haynie's on here for sale and i have built 289 ytd since 2010 not a bad average people do sell boats and this web site is a very good way to sell them.Thanks for asking though when people ask questions like this means im doing somthing right.Thanks Team Haynie for a great year and with 56 boats on the build list looks like we are going to have a great 2012.


atcfisherman said:


> So, what's the deal with all the Haynie boats being for sale? I've seen a lot over the past year and I thought they were "the best" out there? Any thoughts as to why? Just wondering and nothing more so you haynie people don't get the panties in a wad.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> I see 5 Haynie's on here for sale and i have built 289 ytd since 2010 not a bad average people do sell boats and this web site is a very good way to sell them.Thanks for asking though when people ask questions like this means im doing somthing right.Thanks Team Haynie for a great year and with 56 boats on the build list looks like we are going to have a great 2012.


Make that 57 ..I'll be in touch soon Chris


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> I see 5 Haynie's on here for sale and i have built 289 ytd since 2010 not a bad average people do sell boats and this web site is a very good way to sell them.Thanks for asking though when people ask questions like this means im doing somthing right.Thanks Team Haynie for a great year and with 56 boats on the build list looks like we are going to have a great 2012.


Yep, they are awesome boats. When I first started this thread, I was amazed at the ones being sold were so new. Then after seeing where guides will sell ever couple of years, then it made sense.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tiger260 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes you think youre building the perfect rig and your needs just change or you wish you could go back and try something a little different. EX: I'm dying to rig up the first Z21 "BASS Elite Series" layout. 250 Pro XS, 8'6" rod lockers, twin livewells/powerPoles, low slung console, and HDS' everywhere you turn! Gonna put another good tournament season on my 2011 HO and see then if I can make it happen. Listing it here ill have nothing to do with not wanting my Haynie anymore. Just a different one!


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

When your selling the most boats it makes since there have the most used boats


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Haynie Boats, I used to sell them and they are really cool but just to be straight they do not build the most boats in Texas. I hear that chatter a lot and i'm not sure where it comes from. Since 2010 Majek has built the most Shallow Sport 2nd and Haynie a very close 3rd.


----------



## Jimmy Martens (Aug 25, 2011)

I have nothing but trouble with the boat rigging & engine since I've owned it. I have a 2009 Haynie Bigfoot. Anyone else experiencing consistent problems?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

1999 Haynie Flats 20. As awesome now as it was then going on 16 years ago. Normal boat maintenance helps.

The 1998 Haynie I had before that was same way. Normal maintenance no issues.


----------



## Jimmy Martens (Aug 25, 2011)

I have maintenance done every year. Something seems to breakdown ever time I go out. I've been having this problem going on 6 years. I've owned boats before but never experienced problems like this.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

If I had a boat that broke down every time I went out, It would not last 6 years under my ownership. 

I have a Haynie HO. No problems yet. 

Shallow


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

A motor giving fits or trolling motor not working isn't haynie's fault. That's lack of PM. Unless you're saying you always repair fiberglass, or are rewiring your boat then maybe.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> A motor giving fits or trolling motor not working isn't haynie's fault. That's lack of PM. Unless you're saying you always repair fiberglass, or are rewiring your boat then maybe.


Agree!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> Agree!!!


X3â€¦If you have any issues call Chris's up and tell them whats going on, i guarantee they will try and help you out. (361)-758-8486.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2013)

Im on my second Haynie and both were awesome boats, the first was an 06 Bigfoot that I bought used and I did have to repair a few wiring issues but that was due to neglect from the previous owner not an issue with the boat. Actually I liked the boat so much I bought a new Cat from them this year. I agree with the above if your having issues call Chris's I guarantee the will do whatever it takes to get you fixed up, they did with me!!!


----------

